# Ksnapshot: Tastenkürzel ändern [solved]

## manuels

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei mir KSnapshot installiert - schön und gut.

Nur es nervt mich, dass beim einfachen Drücken der Druck-Taste KSnapshot geladen wird, da ich links davon der Pause-Knopf ist, den ich öfters mal brauche und ab und zu dann auf der Druck-Taste lande.

Ich hab aber ums Verrecken nicht herausgefunden wie ich das Tastenkürzel von KSnapshot änder.

Wer kann mir helfen?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## firefly

schau mal im dialog Tastenkombinationen unter "Preset Actions"  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

 :Shocked:  wo ist denn "present actions"? Auf jeden Fall nicht im KSnapshot-Fenster.

----------

## herwig

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  wo ist denn "present actions"? Auf jeden Fall nicht im KSnapshot-Fenster.

 

Vielleicht sind hier die Tastenkombinations-Optionen aus dem Kontrollmenü (im Startmenü zu finden) gemeint.

----------

## manuels

achso, wieso bauen die das nicht direkt ins Programm ein   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke

----------

